
Show HN: A free online ordering system for restaurants - benlarcey
https://order.storekit.com/product
======
benlarcey
Hi HN. I put this together over the last 2-3 weeks to help the many
restaurants and retailers currently unable to trade. Whilst many operators in
large cities have systems in place to handle a rapid change in operations,
there's the very long tail of stores across the country who are very new to
online ordering as a concept. So the focus is on simplicity and getting set up
as quickly as possible.

Tech stack: Vue.js & tailwind on the frontend, Hapi server.

~~~
mister_hn
Nice work, will you make it also open source or as package to self-host?

~~~
benlarcey
It's not on the roadmap right now, the percentage of restaurants with the
capability and desire to self-host software is very low.

------
mkchoi212
This is awesome guys. There are a lot of things that could be improved upon
but the fact that it's free makes this a no brainer for any small businesses
that are tight on money. Keep up the great work :)

~~~
benlarcey
Thanks! We've had ~200 odd signups so far, hopefully some will find it useful.
If you have specific improvements, would love to hear them.

------
aldoreyes
Excellent idea. Can I use it for another country? Can the currency be changed?
Thank you!

------
trynewideas
Free, "but if you want to take card payments there will be per-transaction
charges" — not unexpected, but worth pointing out considering the emphasis on
"free" in the headline.

~~~
hazz99
You'll have per transaction charges no matter what service you use - it's
charged by the bank.

~~~
mixonEPA
Thanks for letting them know.

------
sscarduzio
How many restaurants did you get to join? The only missing thing I can see is
a global front page with an index of the nearest available restaurant (for me
as a customer).

~~~
benlarcey
We have around 200 restaurants using the system right now. This would be
great, but the problem is you need huge scale for this to be generally useful.
I think once/if we hit around 2000, this will be something to think about
building.

------
Kunigaikstis
I gotta say, I'm really loving all the websites built with Tailwind (assuming
this is built with Tailwind UI). It's like going back to 2011 bootstrap
everywhere days but so so much better.

------
d33lio
If I created this, I'd be very worried this would be used to create a lot of
"trivial" fronts for selling drugs or other illicit items... In an obfuscated
manner ofcourse.

~~~
benlarcey
I'm not _very_ worried although it's somewhat of a concern. Restaurant-style
online ordering matches drug delivery nicely. However, the KYC required for
accepting card payments is a pretty good safety net to catch this.

------
mister_hn
Nice, but I would also expect a package that I can run on my own server or
update with my desires

------
mikro2nd
Not so good when "Create store" fails to do anything. (Firefox, Linux)

~~~
benlarcey
No, definitely not! I couldn't see anything in the logs. So I assume not all
required fields were filled out when creating the store. Highlighting those
needs some work. Thanks for pointing it out.

------
known
Good one during the corona crisis

------
solarkraft
> Free Software

I think you mean gratis.

------
lemoncurd
white text on white background on the signup page might not be such a good
choice brother

